# Union Force vs. Burton Missions



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

union force for sure.

The missions are lower end burtons, if you are gona go the burton route, go for the cartels at least.

The union forces are some nice bindings that would better complement that board. Forces are jsut higher quality than the missions.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

definitely the forces. I have had nothing but good luck with my unions.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Im going with the Forces!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

ive ridden both and they feel very similar. unions ankle straps are much more comfortable though.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

Union FTW, much better then the Burtons


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

i have never used the unions but the mission is a pretty decent binding for sure


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

I replaced my mission with force. I haven't tested it yet. But the quality of force looks much better. The mission feel flimsy.


----------



## TintedOut (Dec 21, 2009)

Unions:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

union force hands down. i'm anal about how my stuff feels. i have to say that the froces are the most comfortable binding i have ever used...and there's been a few. only union faults are: toe strap on some boots and loosening hardware which all bindings suffer from.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Missions are not that great while the Force is pretty good, so...


----------

